# Top Gear out-takes



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I accidentally found Top Gear out-takes on You Tube and must say that they reveal a better relationship with each other than on the TV programmes and on occasions I found myself laughing. Sadly though, I do think that Clarkson had outgrown himself and the old format needed to end.

Alan


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Why no link then.

cabby


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Save your fingers cabby:wink2:

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=Top+Gear+outtakes


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

cabby said:


> Why no link then.
> 
> cabby


As we all have differing tastes, I did not want to single any particular one out. Last night I watched a load of them and softened my opinions towards Mr C quite a lot.

Alan


----------

